

How to be a great community manager - kitsguy
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/how-to-be-a-great-community-manager-in-five-easy-steps

======
rriepe
Some solid tips here. Community Manager used to be such an offbeat title, but
more and more it's come to describe online public relations, customer service
and lots more.

